# medical insurance



## dieslacik (May 25, 2011)

hey, we are thinking of moving to Brisbane - can u pls tell me how much a medical insurance costs a month and what it covers? how about a dentist - is that extra?? thanx


----------



## guidemesingapore (Feb 10, 2010)

dieslacik said:


> hey, we are thinking of moving to Brisbane - can u pls tell me how much a medical insurance costs a month and what it covers? how about a dentist - is that extra?? thanx


*Proper Insurance: There are many risks involved in moving to another country and having all the risks covered by insurance can put your mind at ease as to these possible problems from coming to fore. These insurances include health, accident, home and also car insurance, as these would provide a safety net for your move to Brisbane.*


----------



## Abbey19 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

